# Pocket hole jig



## seahawker (Jun 2, 2005)

I have been searching for a home made pocket hole jig for use on a router table. Can anyone help? I have seen plans for one in a mag. once but can't find it.
Thanks


----------



## Frank Hagan (May 23, 2005)

I haven't seen one that can be used on a router table. The magazine "450+ best-ever Shop Tips" put out by the editors of Wood Magazine has a jig for freehand use of a router. Its a board 7 1/2" long by 3 1/2" wide, with a 10° slope starting 1 13/16 from the top and ending at the other edge (where it is only 1/4" thick). There is a 1/2" slot 4 1/4" long centered in the angled portion of the wedge. At the thick end, a 3/8" piece of plywood is rabbetted to the bottom (flat) side to provide clamping room. 

The jig is clamped to the workpiece, with the angled end lined up with the end of the workpiece. A 3/8" bit and 1/2" guide bushing is used on the router, and run down the slot in the jig to form the pocket hole. 

I was trying to reverse the process for table operation, but then my brain exploded


----------



## seahawker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Pocket Hole Jig*

Thanks Mr. Hagan for the info. I will attempt to get the issue and check it out, I too have exploded my brain trying to figure one out for the table.

Thanks again


----------



## tman (Aug 13, 2005)

http://www.originalfurnitureplans.com/plan/free/jig/drill1.htm


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks and welcome for the link tman. Always a good thing to put into your favorites. Also would like to welcome hawker44, Frank Hagan to the Routerforums. Great to welcome new members aboard.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

The drillpress plans is very similar to one I made a long time ago, still use it at times. Only suggestion is to use forstner bits else the wood moves at tiles.


----------



## sgtgrumpypants (Oct 23, 2005)

I have seen the article you mentioned, it is a router table jig consisting of two plywood boxes at a 10 degree angle one box slides over the top of the first box. It has a slot in it for the a straight router bit and a stop. I believe it was in WORK BENCH magazine but i'm not sure witch issue.


----------

